# 2006 Trek 1000 vs 2008 Specialized Sirrus



## wcasper4 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am just getting started on biking. I want to start riding regularly around home. Then, this summer trek to Boston (about a 600 mile trip). 
I am looking specifically at these two bikes and wonder which would be better suited for my recreational riding, and then can both make a trek that long? 

2006 Trek 1000 vs 2008 Specialized Sirrus

Any ideas!?


----------

